# Bulldozer anscheinend doch nicht so schnell



## NCphalon (3. August 2010)

Nach ersten AMD eigenen Benches soll ein 16 Kern Bulldozer bis zu 50% schneller sein als ein aktueller 12Kern Magny Cours. Auf den ersten Blick sieht das nicht schlecht aus aber wenn man die 33% mehr Kerne abzieht bleiben nur noch 17% mehr Geschwindigkeit pro Kern. Zudem soll der Bulldozer auch höher getaktet werden als Magny Cours, was weitere Prozente von der Leistung/Takt abzieht. Wird das ganze so enden wie damals mit dem Barcelona?

Quelle: Erste Performanceangaben von AMD zu ?Bulldozer? - 03.08.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## KILLTHIS (3. August 2010)

Hm... das wäre schade. Aber warten wir mal ab, wie es nachher damit aussieht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Man kann die ersten Server Prozessoren eh nicht mit den Desktopmodellen gleich setzen.


----------



## Rizzard (3. August 2010)

> Liefert ein „Bulldozer“ im Mittel also nur etwas mehr Performance wie  ein „Magny Cours“ mit identischer Anzahl an Kernen? AMD sagt dazu direkt  nein, die Performance pro Kern werde steigen.



Die Frage ist eben nur, wieviel sie steigen wird.


----------



## NCphalon (3. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man kann die ersten Server Prozessoren eh nicht mit den Desktopmodellen gleich setzen.



Also damals beim Barcelona schon^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man kann die ersten Server Prozessoren eh nicht mit den Desktopmodellen gleich setzen.



Ne? Eigentlich schon. Umgebrandet und vllt ein Pin entfernt, das wars


----------



## zøtac (3. August 2010)

Omg bitte nicht^^
Wollte eigentlich nen Bulldozer mit 890FX board betreiben, die müssen gut werden! D:


----------



## NCphalon (3. August 2010)

Hatte ich auch vor^^

Naja vllt lassen se sich ja dann bei Stock VCore auf 5GHz takten oder so, da würd Intel gucken^^


----------



## zøtac (3. August 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch vor^^
> 
> Naja vllt lassen se sich ja dann bei Stock VCore auf 5GHz takten oder so, da würd Intel gucken^^


Jo, und 0 Hitzentwicklung 
wers glaubt^^


----------



## Hugo78 (3. August 2010)

Nomen est Omen.
Oder hat jemand schonmal einen schnellen Bulldozer gesehen?!


----------



## thysol (3. August 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja vllt lassen se sich ja dann bei Stock VCore auf 5GHz takten oder so, da würd Intel gucken^^



Wers glaubt wird selig.


----------



## belle (3. August 2010)

17% mehr Leistung pro Takt ist doch ein guter Wert, mehr Leistung braucht man eh nicht. Der beliebte Phenom II bot damals auch ca. 15% mehr Leistung und war ein Erfolg.


----------



## NCphalon (3. August 2010)

Nein, 17% mehr Leistung pro Kern... der Takt war net bekannt.

Wenn der Bulldozer bei dem bench 17% höher getaktet war als der Magny-Cours hat ma keine Steigerung der Leistung/Takt.

Un nur um den Nehalem zu schlagen müsste die Leistung/Takt schon 40-50% höher sein als beim Thuban.


----------



## thysol (3. August 2010)

belle schrieb:


> 17% mehr Leistung pro Takt ist doch ein guter Wert, mehr Leistung braucht man eh nicht. Der beliebte Phenom II bot damals auch ca. 15% mehr Leistung und war ein Erfolg.



Mit 17% mehr IPC kann Bulldozer nicht mal Nehalem schlagen. Aber ja hier im Forum wurde ja immer der Sockel AM3 empfohlen und IntelZ Zeug gar nicht mehr nur weil Bulldozer auf AM3 passen wird. Bloed nur dass Bulldozer laut AMD hoechstpersoenlich eine langsamere IPC haben wird als Nehalem. Wenn die Aussage von AMD stimmt kann Bulldozer gegen Sandy Bridge einpacken.

Ich fand es trotzdem amuesant zu lesen in letzter Zeit die Posts der Hellseher die behaupteten Bulldozer macht alles Platt.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (3. August 2010)

Ich gehe von der Annahme aus, dass der alte 12-Kerner und der neue 16-Kerner den gleichen Takt haben. Das sind dann 12,5% mehr Leistung eines Kerns bei gleichem Takt (wenn ich nichts übersehen habe). 12,5% mehr Leistung pro Kern bei gleicher Taktfrequenz hören sich nach wenig an. Aber wenn der BD eben durch das 32nm-Verfahren mehr Kerne hat und vielleicht auch höhere Taktfrequenzen als bisher möglich sind, bei relativ geringem Stromverbrauch, wäre es doch okay. Dann schaut man sich halt lieber die Pro-Watt-Leistung an anstatt andere Leistungsdaten... 

Warum AMD aber so ein bisschen die Leute schockt, mit eventuell jämmerlich erscheinenden 12,5% Leistungszuwachs, weiß ich auch nicht.  Vielleicht wollen die verhindern, dass potentielle AMD-Kunden bis zum BD-Erscheinen keine AMD-CPUs mehr kaufen und lieber Abwarten.


----------



## rAveN_13 (3. August 2010)

Nein, AM3 wird empfohlen weil es aus P/L Sicht im Gaming Bereich mit Intel konkurrieren kann. Die Upgrade Option ist natürlich nice to have.

Evtl. wird es in der Zukunft nicht mehr so sehr auf die Leistung einzelner Kerne ankommen sondern mehr auf die Anzahl an Kernen.


----------



## NCphalon (3. August 2010)

Joa... Anno 1404 hat ja theoretisch schon die Technik um Nutzen aus vielen Kernen zu ziehen, da wird ja für jeden dreck en eigener Thread eingeführt^^


----------



## thysol (3. August 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollen die verhindern, dass potentielle AMD-Kunden bis zum BD-Erscheinen keine AMD-CPUs mehr kaufen und lieber Abwarten.



AMD will jetzt verhindern dass Kunden ihre eigenen Produkte kaufen. Sorry, aber so einen Quatsch habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehoert.


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2010)

rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Nein, AM3 wird empfohlen weil es aus P/L Sicht im Gaming Bereich mit Intel konkurrieren kann. Die Upgrade Option ist natürlich nice to have.



nur hast du von dieser UPgrade Möglichkeit nach aktuellen Gerüchten keinen Nutzen - denn wenn du jetzt ein AM3 Sys kaufst und auf BD aufrüstest hast du gerade die Leistung die du mit einem Nehalem schon heute hast, der höhere Preis ist dann schnell relativ, den BD gibts ja nicht umsonst

mfg


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. August 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Nomen est Omen.
> Oder hat jemand schonmal einen schnellen Bulldozer gesehen?!



ganz klarer Fall von schlechtem Marketing 

aber naja back to topic, mit einem Zuwachs von 12,5%
reichen die nem Nehalem nicht mal das Wasser 
wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, dass bei SandyBridge die Performance nochmals
um circa 30% ansteigt, sehe ich schwarz für AMD

aber wie immer heißt es abwarten leute... in 3 Wochen sind wir alle schlauer..
erinnert mich iwie an Fermi


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (3. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> AMD will jetzt verhindern dass Kunden ihre eigenen Produkte kaufen. Sorry, aber so einen Quatsch habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehoert.


Wäre auch eine schön blöde Aussageg meinerseits, wenn ich das *so *gesagt hätte.  Lesen, nachdenken, verstehen. AMD will, dass ihre CPUs auch noch bis zum Erscheinen von BD gekauft werden. Kannst ja andere Vermutungen anstellen anstatt mich dumm anzumachen. Der schlimmste Grund für die Veröffentlichung der läppischen (läppisch anmutenden) 12,5% ohne weitere Informationen und Erklärungen wäre natürlich, dass sie jetzt schon die Erwartungen gering halten wollen und wirklich nicht viel zu bieten haben.


----------



## tm0975 (3. August 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Ich gehe von der Annahme aus, dass der alte 12-Kerner und der neue 16-Kerner den gleichen Takt haben. Das sind dann 12,5% mehr Leistung eines Kerns bei gleichem Takt (wenn ich nichts übersehen habe). 12,5% mehr Leistung pro Kern bei gleicher Taktfrequenz hören sich nach wenig an. Aber wenn der BD eben durch das 32nm-Verfahren mehr Kerne hat und vielleicht auch höhere Taktfrequenzen als bisher möglich sind, bei relativ geringem Stromverbrauch, wäre es doch okay. Dann schaut man sich halt lieber die Pro-Watt-Leistung an anstatt andere Leistungsdaten...
> 
> Warum AMD aber so ein bisschen die Leute schockt, mit eventuell jämmerlich erscheinenden 12,5% Leistungszuwachs, weiß ich auch nicht.  Vielleicht wollen die verhindern, dass potentielle AMD-Kunden bis zum BD-Erscheinen keine AMD-CPUs mehr kaufen und lieber Abwarten.



kann ich unterschreiben

wobei ja fast alle den fehler begehen zu unterstellen, dass eine skalierung mit mehreren kernen 100%ig linear ist, was natürlich quatsch ist. ebenso quatsch ist die leistung pro ghz. es gibt nur 2 relevante größen: 1. die absolute leistung (reicht auch heute schon vollkommen aus bei amd) 2. die leistung pro watt (da sind die 12-kerner von amd heute schon absolut top!) alles andere ist sinnfrei. was interessieren drehzahl und hubraum? leistung und verbrauch sind wichtig...


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> wobei ja fast alle den fehler begehen zu unterstellen, dass eine skalierung mit mehreren kernen 100%ig linear ist, was natürlich quatsch ist.



gut nehmen wir an die ipc ist 20% höher und nur 30% kommt durch die höhere Kernzahl - selbst das ist bei weitem nicht das was erwartet wurde - das ist noch immer 5-10% weniger IPC als ein Nehalem - selbst wenn SB nur 10% mehr IPC hat liegt er dann schon 15-20% vorne

davon abgesehn ist von "bis zu" die REde - was widerum heisst das ist der maximal mögliche Wert - der normalfall liegt wohl darunter




tm0975 schrieb:


> die leistung pro watt (da sind die 12-kerner von amd heute schon absolut top!).



aber nur dann wenn auch alle 12Kerne ausgelastet werden - und das ist nur bei Serveranwendungen der Fall, welche widerum hier im Forum kaum jemanden interessieren, in aktuellen Desktopanwendungen würde der Opteron ziemlich schlecht dastehn

mfg


----------



## NCphalon (3. August 2010)

Zumindest ich könnte da en Nutzen draus ziehen wenn Vue auch in der kostenlosen Version endlich ma mehr als 4 Kerne unterstützen würd^^


----------



## Rollora (3. August 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Nomen est Omen.
> Oder hat jemand schonmal einen schnellen Bulldozer gesehen?!


EBEN: alle bisherigen, (für den Preis) Flotten Prozessoren benannten sie nach Formel 1 Strecken und jetzt so ein langsames Gefährt. Vermutlich war gemeint "Damit machen wir Intel Platt" aber naja... mal sehen mehr als Gerüchte sind es wohl eh nicht und wer sich erwartet, dass der Bulldozer die Intels DEUTLICH wegputzt ist auch nicht ganz bei der Realität.
Der Bulldozer wird im Bereich Multicore vermutlich ein Schritt nach vorne sein, bei der Pro Core und Pro Mhz Leistung wird er es gar nicht mal leicht haben gegen die derzeitige Intel Architektur (auch wenn diese auf dem P. Pro/3/M bzw Core 2 Duo basiert ist sie im Moment das Maß der Dinge und wird wohl schwer sich mit ihr zu messen...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. August 2010)

Warum ihr auf so was überhaupt alle hört ist echt schrecklich ! Es handelt sich ihr um die Server version und net eine "NORMAL" CPU. Warte doch mal ab bis die ersten echten Benchs draußen sind. 

Was ihr euch immer so "geil" macht wegen sachen die besonders eine Hersteller raus haut ne.


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich ihr um die Server version und net eine "NORMAL" CPU.



ähm ... wo ist der unterschied? - Opteron und Phenom sind Kerntechnisch absolut baugleich

mfg


----------



## thysol (3. August 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Warum ihr auf so was überhaupt alle hört ist echt schrecklich ! Es handelt sich ihr um die Server version und net eine "NORMAL" CPU. Warte doch mal ab bis die ersten echten Benchs draußen sind.
> 
> Was ihr euch immer so "geil" macht wegen sachen die besonders eine Hersteller raus haut ne.



Server CPUs unterscheiden sich kaum von ihren Desktop Pendants. Die haben meistens nur mehr Kerne, einen anderen Sockel und einen anderen Speichercontroller.

@M_CLEAR_S
Ich habe dass so auffgefasst wie es da Stand. Sorry falls ich es nicht direkt verstanden habe was du meintest. Ansonsten kann ich dir aber nur zustimmen.


----------



## Glühbirne (3. August 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> aber wie immer heißt es abwarten leute... in 3 Wochen sind wir alle schlauer..
> erinnert mich iwie an Fermi



In 3 Wochen sind wir schlauer??
Wieso?
Hab ich da was verpasst?!


----------



## thysol (3. August 2010)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> In 3 Wochen sind wir schlauer??
> Wieso?
> Hab ich da was verpasst?!



?Bulldozer?- und ?Bobcat?-Details von AMD in Kürze - 22.06.2010 - ComputerBase

Hier.


----------



## Glühbirne (3. August 2010)

Oh, danke hatte ich wohl überlesen...
Na, mal sehen was da für "Details" bekannt gegeben werden...


----------



## DAEF13 (4. August 2010)

Jippie!!!
Das heißt, sie werden grade mal so schnell wie die 2-3Jahre alten i7 Prozessoren, wodurch letztere dann noch lange nicht zum alten Eisen gehören werden

Ich wollte mir vorher eigentlich schonmal in die Signatur schreiben: Ein Bulldozer verbraucht viel Energie und ist langsam (oder so ähnlich) und letzteres scheint teilweise zu stimmen

Gott bin ich froh, dass ich jetzt nicht 500€ für eine (bald) veraltete CPU ausgegeben habe...

Ich weiß, dass das schon an FB-Gelabere angrenzt, aber ich habe mich immer zurückgehalten wenn einige ihre Sprüche ala: "Der Bulldozer macht alles platt" losgelassen haben...


----------



## thysol (4. August 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> "Der Bulldozer macht alles platt" losgelassen haben...



Die Sprueche gehen mir tierisch auf den Zeiger.


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2010)

Eines sollte man aber nicht vergessen: Der Angesprochene Bulldozer CPU hat nicht 16 herkömmliche Kerne sonder (nur) 8 Module, die aus jeweils zwei Kernen bestehen; diese Kerne arbeiten aber eng zusammen, teilen Sich L2 Cache und FPU und sollen z.t. als ein Kern arbeiten können; diese Eigenschaften sollten hier nicht vergessen werden, daher würde ich den genannten CPU eher als 8 Kerner mit SMT sehen als als 16 Kerner- und so könnte es durchaus auch sein, dass die Bulldozer Desktop Speerspitze mit 4 Modulen in vielen (Spiele)benchmarks Nehalem Quadcores mit SMT und eventuell sogar SB Quadcores abhängt; gegen die 8 Kern+ SMT Sandy Bridge Desktop Speerspitze wird der Bulldozer damit aber kaum ankommen, schon garnicht in stark multithreat optimierten Anwendungen

So gesehen sieht das Ergebniss meiner Meinung nach garnicht so schlecht aus, auch wenn es besser sein könnte; wenn diese Angabe stimmt steht damit allerdings wohl trotzdem fest, dass Intel weiterhin die Leistungskrone bei x86 CPUs behalten wird, sowohl im Desktop als auch im Serverbereich

Gespannt bin ich auch schon auf die Energieeffizienz; Intel legt mit maximal 95W TDP bei den Sandy Bridge Quadcore Topmodellen schon mal ordentlich vor, mal sehen, was AMD hier zustande bringt...


----------



## belle (4. August 2010)

Mann, ich kann die selbstverliebten i7 - Sprüche nicht mehr hören! Lasst uns einfach abwarten, was auch immer da kommen mag.
Schonmal dran gedacht, dass es tatsächlich Leute geben soll, denen selbst ein "schwacher" Phenom II X4 vollkommen ausreicht?
Mit dem Strom zu schwimmen ist immer die einfachste Lösung, aber auch die Langweiligste...
Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass AMD bei einer Aussage zu Server CPUs auf die (evtl.) gesteigerte Leistung der FPU eingeht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (4. August 2010)

also ich bin erst mal gespannt ob er schneller ist und wenn ja dann ist es mir egal das er mehr Kerne und höhere Taktraten hat, ich hoffe nur das AMD endlich Intel in den hintern treten kann, wird ja auch mal Zeit. Wenn der Preis noch stimmt dann kann Intel mal minus machen. selbst bei gleich schnellen, CPUs und einem Preis von ca. 300 bis 400 Euro von AMD gegen 800 was Intel sicher haben will.


----------



## geo (4. August 2010)

Ich denke das AMD schon eine solide stark verbesserte CPU auf uns los lässt. 
Für AMD wäre es schon mal schön wenn die Gesamtleistung der CPU an die der neuen Intel´s heran reicht.

Denke mal das Intel nicht umsonst was neues in den Markt entlässt, die wollen die Krone halten und das werden sie wohl auch, im Umkehrschluß heißt das eigendlich das die Bulldozer garnicht mal so schlecht sind bzw. Intel zumindest die Krone als gefährdet sieht .

Wenn jemand mit nem Blockdiagramm was anfangen kann und rauslesen kann was am Ende ungefähr dabei rum kommt, dann sind es die Intel Laborheinis 

Ich für meinen Teil bin mit meinem 9950BE noch voll zufrieden obwohl er laut jedem Test die Obergurke ist, das Teil geht bei mir bis 3,3Ghz stabil. Im allgemeinen kann ich sagen das Ding ist besser als sein Ruf, zumindest aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Adam West (4. August 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> also ich bin erst mal gespannt ob er schneller ist und wenn ja dann ist es mir egal das er mehr Kerne und höhere Taktraten hat, ich hoffe nur das AMD endlich Intel in den hintern treten kann, wird ja auch mal Zeit. Wenn der Preis noch stimmt dann kann Intel mal minus machen. selbst bei gleich schnellen, CPUs und einem Preis von ca. 300 bis 400 Euro von AMD gegen 800 was Intel sicher haben will.



selbst wenn die cpus langsamer sind, hat AMD bisher immer damit überzeugen können, diese CPUs mit top preisen zu versehen. also ich sehe hier kein problem. selbst wenn sie nur ihre mehrleistung durch mehr kerne erhalten, ein moderater preis mit dran und voilà, eine tolle cpu.

also kann dir nur zustimmen. mit einem niedrigen preis, kann man heutzutage am meisten punkten.

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. August 2010)

Meint ihr nich das AMD auch mal was einnehmen möchte? Momentan bietet AMD diese nur so günstig an um überhaupt Konkurrenzfähig zu sein.  

Ich hätte nix dagegen wenn die neuen CPU`s auch mal teurer werden von AMD. Für ihren aktuellen 6-Core könnten sie auch mehr verlangen.


----------



## Adam West (4. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Meint ihr nich das AMD auch mal was einnehmen möchte? Momentan bietet AMD diese nur so günstig an um überhaupt Konkurrenzfähig zu sein.
> 
> Ich hätte nix dagegen wenn die neuen CPU`s auch mal teurer werden von AMD. Für ihren aktuellen 6-Core könnten sie auch mehr verlangen.



damit hast du sogar recht. wenn ihre CPUs einfach mal z.b. 10% (oder mehr) teurer werden würden, wären sie immernoch billiger und attraktiver als ihr intel pendanten im gleichen preis segment (oder?)

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. August 2010)

Jein. 

Ich würde ein 220€ teuren I7 920er dennoch ein 210€ teuren 6Core vorziehen. Intel hat gerade mit OC einfach mehr Bums. 

Was ich meine ist halt, AMD kann zurzeit garnicht anders als sie so günstig anzubieten. Und das tun sie bestimmt nicht den Kunden zuliebe, sondern damit ihre CPU`s auch gekauft werden. Wenn die AMD CPU`s auch mal teurer wären, würden viele wahrscheinlich gleich zu Intel greifen. Problem ist nur, das AMD kaum was einnimmt dadurch. Deswegen würde ich AMD auch mal wieder was gönnen. Sie sollen sich mit Bulldozer zeitlassen, umso besser die CPU, desto höher können sie sie verkaufen. Ich hoffe für AMD nicht das sie schön wieder die CPU`s für Schleuderpreise raus hauen (müssen).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. August 2010)

Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> mit einem niedrigen preis, kann man heutzutage am meisten punkten.


Nur ist die Gewinnspanne dann wieder niedriger, was auf Dauer auch nicht toll ist. AMD ist seit vier Jahren langsamer, Intel kann nach oben hin verlangen, was sie wollen. Und wenn man sich die Quartalszahlen von AMD und Intel anschaut, sieht man sehr gut, wer Gewinn macht und wie viel - und wer nicht.


----------



## Adam West (4. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Jein.
> 
> Ich würde ein 220€ teuren I7 920er dennoch ein 210€ teuren 6Core vorziehen. Intel hat gerade mit OC einfach mehr Bums.
> 
> Was ich meine ist halt, AMD kann zurzeit garnicht anders als sie so günstig anzubieten. Und das tun sie bestimmt nicht den Kunden zuliebe, sondern damit ihre CPU`s auch gekauft werden. Wenn die AMD CPU`s auch mal teurer wären, würden viele wahrscheinlich gleich zu Intel greifen. Problem ist nur, das AMD kaum was einnimmt dadurch. Deswegen würde ich AMD auch mal wieder was gönnen. Sie sollen sich mit Bulldozer zeitlassen, umso besser die CPU, desto höher können sie sie verkaufen. Ich hoffe für AMD nicht das sie schön wieder die CPU`s für Schleuderpreise raus hauen (müssen).



ich denke auch, das hier AMD eher im serversegment mehr gewinn erzielt als im desktop segment. das dekstop cpus verkauft werden ist zwar logisch, aber ich denke sehr viel weniger lukrativ, als das servergeschäft. also niedrige preise im desktop bereich sind denk ich mal ein positiver beigeschmack, für uns user, aber ein negativer beigeschmack für AMD, da der gewinn sich hier stark in grenzen hält, aber der verkauf einfach notwendig ist.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur ist die Gewinnspanne dann wieder niedriger, was auf Dauer auch nicht toll ist. AMD ist seit vier Jahren langsamer, Intel kann nach oben hin verlangen, was sie wollen. Und wenn man sich die Quartalszahlen von AMD und Intel anschaut, sieht man sehr gut, wer Gewinn macht und wie viel - und wer nicht.



jupp, leider. intels preisstrategie kann man prinzipiell zwar kritisieren, aber ein wirkliches gegenargument gibt es nicht, da sie ja die frei wahl im oberen segment haben... 

warum billiger machen, wenns eh keine wirkliche "konkurrenz" gibt.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. August 2010)

Eben, wenn AMDs schnellster X6 nur mit Intels Oberklasse konkurrieren kann, hat Intel freie Hand. Klar, kann man bei einer 1k€-CPU den Kopf schütteln - aber AMD macht's nicht besser, wenn sie am Drücker sind (hallo Athlon 64 FX). Die wollen alle nur unser Geld und sonst nichts.



			
				tm0975 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. die absolute leistung (reicht auch heute schon vollkommen aus bei amd) 2. die leistung pro watt (da sind die 12-kerner von amd heute schon absolut top!) alles andere ist sinnfrei.


Mich interessiert als OCer schon, wo die Leistung pro Takt liegt, je besser, desto weniger Takt brauche ich für die gleiche Leistung und damit idR auch weniger Spannung und geringere Leistungsaufnahme. Womit wir beim  zweiten Punkt wären und da stand AMD mit dem Phenom I mies da und mit dem Phenom II nie wirklich gut (gerade der 965 BE ist ein Stromsäufer im Vergleich zum ähnlich flotten i5-750, der 9950 BE ist indiskutabel) - erst die X6 sind hier bei gleichem Speed halbwegs auf Intel-Level [1090T und i7-860]. Und auch nur, weil die reine Kernlogik nicht sooo viel Strom zieht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. August 2010)

Ihr vergesst dass ein Bulldozer Kern auch sehr klein sein soll - nicht nennenswert größer als ein aktueller K10 Kern...

Ein BD mit 8 'Kernen' soll nicht nennenswert größer als ein aktueller 4 Kern K10 sein...


----------



## Adam West (4. August 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ihr vergesst dass ein Bulldozer Kern auch sehr klein sein soll - nicht nennenswert größer als ein aktueller K10 Kern...
> 
> Ein BD mit 8 'Kernen' soll nicht nennenswert größer als ein aktueller 4 Kern K10 sein...



und diese "singlethreading" technologie (oder wie auch immer das genannt wird  ), wo meherere für einen thread zusammenarbeiten interessiert mich rshe stark! mal sehen, was das bringt. bin gespannt! 

MfG


----------



## kuer (4. August 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Jippie!!!
> Das heißt, sie werden grade mal so schnell wie die 2-3Jahre alten i7 Prozessoren, wodurch letztere dann noch lange nicht zum alten Eisen gehören werden
> 
> Ich wollte mir vorher eigentlich schonmal in die Signatur schreiben: Ein Bulldozer verbraucht viel Energie und ist langsam (oder so ähnlich) und letzteres scheint teilweise zu stimmen
> ...


 

Das grenzt nicht nur dran, sondern du bist noch schlimmer als die FB Laberköppe. Du und zurück halten... nie mals.
@TOP: Leute. Keiner weis was genaues! Ihr stellt es hin wie Tatsachen.  Schon kommen die Intelie FB's aus ihren Löchern (ist zu verstehen da die AMD FB nicht besser sind).
Wartet doch einfach mal ab. Mehrkerner weden eh noch brauchen, bis sie wirklich genuzt werden können. Von daher


----------



## Progs-ID (4. August 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Das grenzt nicht nur dran, sondern du bist noch schlimmer als die FB Laberköppe. Du und zurück halten... nie mals.
> @TOP: Leute. Keiner weis was genaues! Ihr stellt es hin wie Tatsachen.  Schon kommen die Intelie FB's aus ihren Löchern (ist zu verstehen da die AMD FB nicht besser sind).
> Wartet doch einfach mal ab. Mehrkerner weden eh noch brauchen, bis sie wirklich genuzt werden können. Von daher


Stimme dem in gewissem Maße zu.


----------



## tm0975 (4. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> aber nur dann wenn auch alle 12Kerne ausgelastet werden - und das ist nur bei Serveranwendungen der Fall, welche widerum hier im Forum kaum jemanden interessieren, in aktuellen Desktopanwendungen würde der Opteron ziemlich schlecht dastehn
> 
> mfg


der 16-kerner ist ja nun mal der server-prozessor. naja und workstation und das hochpreisige desktop-segment natürlich auch. klar bringen die kerne nur was bei nutzung. aber das unterstllt ja der vergleich, indem ein 12-kerner zu basis genommen wird.

man kann dich ganz nüchtern sagen:
cpu alt tdp 125 w leistung x
cpu neu tdp 125 w leistung bis zu x * 1,5 (tdp angenommen, aber nicht unwahrscheinlich)

das ist doch das ganze nciht so schlecht...



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur ist die Gewinnspanne dann wieder niedriger,  was auf Dauer auch nicht toll ist. AMD ist seit vier Jahren langsamer,  Intel kann nach oben hin verlangen, was sie wollen. Und wenn man sich  die Quartalszahlen von AMD und Intel anschaut, sieht man sehr gut, wer  Gewinn macht und wie viel - und wer nicht.



wie so eine monoplostellung und deren ausnutzung noch jahre lang enorme nachteile mit sich bringen kann. man möge sich nur mal ausdenken, dass die entgangenen umsätze und gewinne in fertigungskapazitäten und know how gesteck worden wären. ein x6 in 32 nm wäre absolut konkurenzfähig, keine frage!


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (4. August 2010)

@thysol 
Alles klar, kein Problem! 

@Superwip





Superwip schrieb:


> Eines sollte man aber nicht vergessen: Der Angesprochene Bulldozer CPU hat nicht 16 herkömmliche Kerne sonder (nur) 8 Module, die aus jeweils zwei Kernen bestehen; diese Kerne arbeiten aber eng zusammen, teilen Sich L2 Cache und FPU und sollen z.t. als ein Kern arbeiten können; diese Eigenschaften sollten hier nicht vergessen werden, daher würde ich den genannten CPU eher als 8 Kerner mit SMT sehen als als 16 Kerner- und so könnte es durchaus auch sein, dass die Bulldozer Desktop Speerspitze mit 4 Modulen in vielen (Spiele)benchmarks Nehalem Quadcores mit SMT und eventuell sogar SB Quadcores abhängt; gegen die 8 Kern+ SMT Sandy Bridge Desktop Speerspitze wird der Bulldozer damit aber kaum ankommen, schon garnicht in stark multithreat optimierten Anwendungen


AMDZone.com - Bulldozer Clarifications
AMD will eine CPU mit 8 BD-Modulen also als 16-Kerner vermarkten und nicht als 8-Kerner. Deshalb muss sich ein AMD-x-Kerner auch mit einem Intel-x-Kerner messen lassen. Dass AMD dieses eine Duell (Leistung bei gleicher Kernanzahl und gleicher Taktfrequenz) verlieren wird, scheint seit gestern wahrscheinlich zu sein. Aber zum Glück gibt es noch andere Duelle, wie es schon angesprochen wurde: P/L-Verhältnis, etc.


----------



## Adam West (4. August 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Das grenzt nicht nur dran, sondern du bist noch schlimmer als die FB Laberköppe. Du und zurück halten... nie mals.
> @TOP: Leute. Keiner weis was genaues! Ihr stellt es hin wie Tatsachen.  Schon kommen die Intelie FB's aus ihren Löchern (ist zu verstehen da die AMD FB nicht besser sind).
> Wartet doch einfach mal ab. Mehrkerner weden eh noch brauchen, bis sie wirklich genuzt werden können. Von daher



ich dachte ein forum ist auch dazu da, um über fakten *und* gerüchte zu forumieren 
aber im großen und ganzen hast du schon recht. je mehr diskutiert wird, desto mehr _wandeln_ sich hier gerüchte zu fakten um und es entsteht ein negatvier vorgeschmack, zu allem was noch kommt.

MfG


----------



## alm0st (4. August 2010)

Abwarten, Tee trinken... Ob Bulldozer tatsächlich so gut wird, wie er überall angepriesen wurde, muss er erst noch zeigen. Man darf skeptisch bleiben


----------



## michelthemaster (4. August 2010)

belle schrieb:


> Mann, ich kann die selbstverliebten i7 - Sprüche nicht mehr hören! Lasst uns einfach abwarten, was auch immer da kommen mag.
> Schonmal dran gedacht, dass es tatsächlich Leute geben soll, denen selbst ein "schwacher" Phenom II X4 vollkommen ausreicht?
> Mit dem Strom zu schwimmen ist immer die einfachste Lösung, aber auch die Langweiligste...
> Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass AMD bei einer Aussage zu Server CPUs auf die (evtl.) gesteigerte Leistung der FPU eingeht.



Hi Belle, ich möchte dich einfach mal hier zitieren. Ich bin genauso der Meinung, dass wir erst einmal abwarten sollten. Ich gebe nicht viel auf Vorabinformationen, sondern warte bis der Bulldozer von AMD offiziel vorgestellt wird. Alles andere ist nur nochmal Spekulation etc! Und ich bezweifel auch ganz stark, dass die neue Architektur von AMD so schwach sein wird... Also ruhig Blut und locker bleiben 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Belle hat schon Recht mit dem was er sagt, aber ich denke der Bulldozer wird auf jeden Fall eine brauchbare Leistung abliefern, ist ja immerin eine ganz neue Architektur!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. August 2010)

eine neue architektur bedeutet noch lange nicht schneller.


----------



## CyLord (4. August 2010)

Wenn ich mir den Satz von John Fruehe durchlese, interpretiere ich bis zu 50% mehr Leistung von den 4 mehr Kernen. (wenn man es so nennen kann) Aber er schreibt ja selber, dass er auf die Homeprodukte nicht weiter eingeht. Man wird von irgendwelchen Serverbenchmarks ausgehen.


----------



## XE85 (4. August 2010)

CyLord schrieb:


> Man wird von irgendwelchen Serverbenchmarks ausgehen.



das tut man ganz sicher, denn diese Skalieren in der Regel deutlich besser als eine durchschnittliche Desktopanwendung

mfg


----------



## Arrow1982 (4. August 2010)

Würde das ganze jetzt mal nicht so dramatisch sehen. Wenn die Kerne jetzt solche Module sind, auf denen die hälfte der Transistoren geshared wird und die hälfte nicht, dann ist die Definition "Kern" sowieso hinfällig. Dann sollte man vielleicht eher Anfangen, die Rechenleistung pro Transistor, pro Watt oder pro Euro zu betrachten aber nichtehr pro Kern.


----------



## Skysnake (4. August 2010)

Naja, was eventuell auch unterschlagen wird ist halt die konzeptionelle Neuerung der geteilten FPU. 

Die FPU brauchste immer mal wieder aber in der Regel nicht durchgehend, sprich sie liegt öfters auch mal brach. Dies kann bei geschickter programmierung nun für den anderen Kern genutzt werden. Mit den ganzen Spielerein in der Hardware kann man oft doch noch das eine oder andere rauskitzeln. Es kommen ja auch nochmal neue Befehlssätze dazu wenn ich mich nicht irre, da kommt dann auch wieder bischen mehr Leistung rüber.

Also ich find den Ansatz noch immer sehr interessant, und ehrlich gesagt auch viel interessanter als die virtuellen Kerne von Intel, da kanns nämlich durchaus sein, das es halt garnix bringt.

Also ich bin auf jedenfall noch immer zuversichtlich. Letztendes wird man aber Kassensturz machen müssen wenn beide neuen Architekturen da sind. Alles vorher ist mehr oder weniger Kaffeesatzleserei,


----------



## Explosiv (4. August 2010)

Leute, es ist doch noch nicht mal klar, ob die genannten Zahlen für die Bulldozer-Prozessoren mit gleichem Takt und gleichem Speicher gelten. 
Man weiß ja nicht einmal, ob die Daten ohne TurboCore durchgeführt wurden, oder ob es sich lediglich um einen Integer-Benchmark handelt. 
Aus eben diesem Grund ist jedes verlorene Wort zur Leistung aktuell reine und pure Spekulation. 

Warten auf die HotChips-Conference ist angesagt, vorher bilde ich mir kein Urteil .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## DarkMo (4. August 2010)

das ihr die vorab diskussionen immer unterbinden wollt ^^ is doch latte, es macht halt spaß *g*


----------



## thysol (4. August 2010)

Laut AMD soll die Taktfrequenz steigen. Ich denke AMD versucht mehr Leistung pro Kern durch mehr Takt zu erzielen und nicht durch mehr IPC. Laut der News soll Bulldozer aber wirklich nicht der Mega Bringer sein. Vielleicht kamen die 17% mehr Leistung pro Kern nicht durch eine bessere IPC sondern von einer geringfuegig besseren IPC und einem gesteigerten Takt.


----------



## NCphalon (4. August 2010)

IPC is doch wurscht, un wenn das ding mit 20GHz en i7 knackt, wär mir das egal, wenns net mehr Leistungsaufnahme hätte.


----------



## XE85 (4. August 2010)

höherer Takt ist immer Problematisch, zum einen steigt mit höherm Takt die Leistungsaufnahme linear - zumindest theoretisch, in der Praix etwas mehr da durch höherern Takt auch mehr Leckströme entstehn und die Spawas mehr belastet werden, und zum anderen geht hoher Takt selten ohne relativ hohe Spannung 

mfg


----------



## NCphalon (4. August 2010)

War ja auch übertrieben gemeint


----------



## TheMF6265 (4. August 2010)

schaut euch ATis R600 an, neue Architektur, voll der Flop.
Schaut euch Cypress (RV870) an, fußt auf der gleichen Architektur, Konkurrenz sieht kein Land mehr.
Was ich sagen will ist, dass Bulldozer ja nur die erste Ausbaustufe der neuen Architektur ist, K10 fußt ja auch noch in vielen Teilen auf K6, man kann noch massig Leistung rausholen 
Bulldozer hat viele interessante Ansätze und wenn die Leistung nur um 20% pro Kern oder Modul steigt, dann ist das Schnuppe so lange der Preis stimmt.


----------



## XE85 (4. August 2010)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> Bulldozer hat viele interessante Ansätze und wenn die Leistung nur um 20% pro Kern oder Modul steigt, dann ist das Schnuppe so lange der Preis stimmt.



für den Endanwender mag das stimmen - nur für AMD selbst nicht, denn mit CPUs die um die Leistungskrone kämpfen lässt sich mehr Geld verdienen da man die Gewinspanne weitsaus höher ansetzen kann als mit CPUs die man um einen Preis verkaufen muss der nur knapp über den herstellungkosten liegt

mfg


----------



## TheMF6265 (4. August 2010)

das ist klar, aber das ist lange besser als laufend Verluste einzufahren 
natürlich möchte man immer gern an der Leistungskrone sein, aber wenns halt nicht klappt, was bleibe einem anderes übrig?
ich glaub schon, dass AMD auf einem aufsteigenden Ast ist, Geld wird eh eher Llano gemacht, da er für eine viel größere Anwenderschicht geeignet ist


----------



## FloW^^ (5. August 2010)

war es nicht so, dass AMD für Bulldozer ein neues fertigungsverfahren mit eigenem + know-how von intel nutzt? (ich spreche nicht vom shrink auf 32nm... ich meine die art der fertigung ... metal high-k oder so...)
durch die verschmelzung der beiden fertigungstechnologien könnte ein ziemlich kraser taktanstieg im vergleich zum heutigen k10 anstehen.


----------



## Blackstacker (5. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ne? Eigentlich schon. Umgebrandet und vllt ein Pin entfernt, das wars



 ein Pin entfernen und bisschen umbennen reicht da nicht der neue G34 Sockel für Server hat eine rechteckige Form!


----------



## Skysnake (5. August 2010)

Ja, weil da gleich zwei DIE´s drauf kommen, so wie bei den Core2Quads damals auch.

Die eigentliche Technologie bei den Serverprozessoren ist eigentlich mehr oder weniger "nur" die direkte Anbindung von 2-8 CPU´s untereinander ohne auf ein Lan etc. zurückgreifen zu müssen. Das ist einfach um mehrere Potenzen schneller, und das lassen sich die Hersteller halt auch richtig dick vergolden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2010)

Blackstacker schrieb:


> ein Pin entfernen und bisschen umbennen reicht da nicht der neue G34 Sockel für Server hat eine rechteckige Form!




Oftmals ist es so. Nur selten haben sie wirklich andere Features, wie Intels Xeons, mit Quad-Channel zum Beispiel. Ist aber eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. August 2010)

im ATI Forum gibt es neue Infos zu Bulldozer und hie wird definitiv von leistungs-zuwachs gesprochen, aber den weiteren wird erwähnt das alle angaben bisher mit vorsicht zu geniesen sind da AMD dazu immer noch geschlossen halt. Erst am am 24.August, auf der HotChips-Conference gibt es alle Infos dazu. 
AMD veröffentlicht erste Leistungsdaten zu "Bulldozer"


----------



## 0Martin21 (5. August 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> im ATI Forum gibt es neue Infos zu Bulldozer und hie wird definitiv von leistungs-zuwachs gesprochen, aber den weiteren wird erwähnt das alle angaben bisher mit vorsicht zu geniesen sind da AMD dazu immer noch geschlossen halt. Erst am am 24.August, auf der HotChips-Conference gibt es alle Infos dazu.
> AMD veröffentlicht erste Leistungsdaten zu "Bulldozer"




ist meine Meinung solange es noch keine festen Fakten gibt kan man Intel oder AMD vor sehen aber meist waren an den Gerüchten immer was wahres dran. zumindes dieses Jahr. Wenn AMD es wirklich schaffen sollte mit Intel gleich zu ziehen dann können wir uns auf ein Jahr mit billigen CPUs freuen.


----------



## Skysnake (5. August 2010)

oder mit teuren... Sind halt nur zwei Anbieter, da kann man auch den eigenen Preis anheben und schauen wies mit den Verkaufszahlen/Reaktion des Konkurrenten aussieht, passts, dann lässt man die Preise oben. Sieht man ja immer wieder schön bei den Tanken.


----------



## thysol (5. August 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> im ATI Forum gibt es neue Infos zu Bulldozer und hie wird definitiv von leistungs-zuwachs gesprochen, aber den weiteren wird erwähnt das alle angaben bisher mit vorsicht zu geniesen sind da AMD dazu immer noch geschlossen halt. Erst am am 24.August, auf der HotChips-Conference gibt es alle Infos dazu.
> AMD veröffentlicht erste Leistungsdaten zu "Bulldozer"



Dass ist dieselbe News von dem hier die ganze Zeit im Thread diskutiert wird.


----------



## PEG96 (7. August 2010)

Hoffentlich ist der chip genauso schnell wie Sandy Bridge.
Oder der Bulldozer walzt sandy bridge platt
mal schauen bald wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Jan565 (7. August 2010)

Abwarten und Tee trinken, wenn die CPU´s auf 8 Kernen mehr als doppelt so schnell sind wie mein 955BE wird einer gekauft, sonst nicht. 

Aber sind doch bissher nur alles gerüchte. Ich warte lieber ab bist die auf dem Markt sind und sehe dann weiter.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2010)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist der chip genauso schnell wie Sandy Bridge.
> Oder der Bulldozer walzt sandy bridge platt
> mal schauen bald wissen wir mehr.



Hm, würde ich AMD zwar gönnen, aber ich glaube nich daran. AMD ist gut dran wenn sie es mit Nehalem aufnehmen können.


----------



## olol (7. August 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee trinken, wenn die CPU´s auf 8 Kernen mehr als doppelt so schnell sind wie mein 955BE wird einer gekauft, sonst nicht.
> 
> Aber sind doch bissher nur alles gerüchte. Ich warte lieber ab bist die auf dem Markt sind und sehe dann weiter.



in anwendungen die 8 kerne unterstützen sollte das so gut wie sicher sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2010)

Wenn ein Bulldozer 8 Kerner in Anwendungen nur doppelt so schnell ist wie ein Phenom Quad Core, dann wäre das aber eine schwache Leistung.


----------



## grabhopser (7. August 2010)

FloW^^ schrieb:


> war es nicht so, dass AMD für Bulldozer ein neues fertigungsverfahren mit eigenem + know-how von intel nutzt? (ich spreche nicht vom shrink auf 32nm... ich meine die art der fertigung ... metal high-k oder so...)
> durch die verschmelzung der beiden fertigungstechnologien könnte ein ziemlich kraser taktanstieg im vergleich zum heutigen k10 anstehen.




Nein AMD setzt weiterhin auf die bewährte und  aufwendige SOI Technik.

Nur die APU Module werden denke ich im 32nm Bulk Prozess hergestellt.....

Und wer sich weiter mit AMDs Next-Gen CPU beschäftigen will, der sollte mal in diesen Artikel reinschaun....

AMD's next-gen Bulldozer is a 128-bit crunching monster - Bright Side Of News*


----------



## XE85 (8. August 2010)

interessanter Artikel - allerdings schon ein wenig alt, da ist noch von BD "Kernen" die Rede - heute psricht AMD offiziell nurmehr von Modulen, die Roadmap stimmt auch nicht mehr ganz

mfg


----------



## grabhopser (18. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> interessanter Artikel - allerdings schon ein wenig alt, da ist noch von BD "Kernen" die Rede - heute psricht AMD offiziell nurmehr von Modulen, die Roadmap stimmt auch nicht mehr ganz
> 
> mfg




Jup^^

Gibt aber bis heute wenig neues .........(bis auf die Bezeichnungen^^)


----------



## psyphly (20. August 2010)

Ich warte auf die Architektur des AMD Rüsselsheim- Chips. Barcelona und Magny Chours sowie der New York waren ja nicht so der bringer.


----------

